# Network Card in a Jail?



## minimike (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi

It is possible to put Network Card directly in a Jail? I would like to get experiences and play something with IPFW and Snort in a Jail. But without to touch my other Network Card, IPFW Rules on the Host. If it will be useful I could use them in production later.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 28, 2010)

Not production-ready but you want to look at something called VIMAGE which does exactly what you want.


----------

